# Opinions on new lamancha?



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I picked up this beauty tonight. She has no papers! Is there any way to get them? ( She does have tail tattoo) what is everyone's opinion, she was milked before picture she gives a gallon a day


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

The breeder/seller can either give you the papers or send for duplicate papers.

Where did you get her?

If they don't have papers you could try contacting ADGA with her tattoo sequence and maybe you can get ahold of the breeder?

You could always register her as NOA ( native on appearance) but if you can't get the breeders info from the seller/can't get the papers from the breeder I'd contact ADGA first


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

She was from a second owner that didn't have papers


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do they have the sellers info still? Was she ever transferred to their name? If she was transferred to their name then they could send for duplicate papers.

If you can't do either of those things then contact ADGA with her tattoo sequence and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll have to be contacting adga then, thanks, does she look good enough to bother with papers?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Personally I feel like if the original breeders sold her as unregistered, there's a reason. If you contact the original owners who have the papers you can offer to pay for them but, I wouldn't try to be sneaky and obtain them from adga without the breeder's knowledge and permission.


----------



## slackwater (Jul 24, 2015)

Or the papers may have gotten lost. I have a registered horse that went thru several owners and her papers are gone...but that was never intentional. So just because papers didn't follow an animal doesn't mean.that's what the breeder meant to happen.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ADGA won't give out the owner information. They know that breeders sometimes sell without papers for several reasons.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

slackwater said:


> Or the papers may have gotten lost. I have a registered horse that went thru several owners and her papers are gone...but that was never intentional. So just because papers didn't follow an animal doesn't mean.that's what the breeder meant to happen.


Someone down the line did decide not to transfer the papers, or the doe would have been sold with papers. If they were lost, they could have ordered new ones and done a transfer.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Someone down the line did decide not to transfer the papers, or the doe would have been sold with papers. If they were lost, they could have ordered new ones and done a transfer.


She was originally sold at auction and where I am they usually don't include papers because it slows things down


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that's different story. ADGA will sometimes issue new papers for auction goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with deerbunny farm...there may be a reason she went with out papers, maybe CAE positive or has other flaws the breeder does not want associated to her herd name......she is beautiful ...


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Please make sure she isn't positive for CAE/Johnes or CL. They may have sold her at auction to cull her.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She looks like a nice doe overall. Get her disease tested for sure since she was sold at auction. See about new papers for an auction goat. If she's free of johnes and CL and you can't get papers id register her NOA. If she's CAE positive I personally would be ok with it and pull kids as long as she was a symptomatic. Others may not want that on their farm.

I'm not sure besides disease why she would purposefully be sent without papers as she looks very nice and produces a lot of milk. 

I know I sold a doe and gave them signed papers but they didn't sound like they were going to send them in to be transferred. Those papers could easily be lost but she is registered. So I don't think it's wrong to get her registered or see if she already is.

What would ADGA do if you tried to register a goat whose tattoo was already registered?


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Does anyone recommend a testing location? I would like to test about 10 goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Waddl.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I tattoo all my kids, but then send them to the auction if I can't find a buyer. I don't send papers with them. There is nothing wrong, I just have too many kids. (We are milk producers, but not factory milkers). I just had 9 beautiful alpine buck kids born in the last week! Too bad most will end up at the auction. ( it is clean and they are nice to the animals.)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a beautiful doe, love her coloring!

Pros:
-Strong muzzle
-Strong jaw
-Clean throat latch
-Clean, dairy neck
-Good neck length
-Neck blends nicely into withers
-Neck blends nicely into brisket
-Long topline
-Level topline
-Strong chine
-Good brisket
-Good chest floor
-Good depth in heart girth
-Shoulder-barrel blends nicely
-Lots of depth in barrel
-Great body capacity
-Good body length
-Good rump length
-Nice rump angle
-Good dairy character
-Good breed character
-Nice dairy wedge
-Uphill
-Nice clean bone pattern
-Long bone pattern
-Nice strong legs
-Nice width in rump



Cons:
-Neck to shoulder blending could be a tad smoother
-Shoulders seem a bit loose
-Looks like she might be a bit posty in her rear legs
-Thigh area could blend a bit better into barrel
-Looks like she toes out in fore and rear


Beautiful girl! I bet set up, she'd look amazing! 

P.S. If you do pose her and get her set up, put the pictures on the Critiquing Dairy Goats 2.0 thread


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a LaMancha lover. She's a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> She's a beautiful doe, love her coloring!
> 
> Pros:
> -Strong muzzle
> ...


Thanks! She is becoming a favorite, I will try to pose her tomorrow here is a 10 hour fill I think


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

nicolemackenzie said:


> What would ADGA do if you tried to register a goat whose tattoo was already registered?


You mean registering her NOA?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

If you tried to register an already registered goat as anything really.


----------

